# La Crosse Technology WS1600-S-MAC



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2010 às 14:03)

Boas...
Venho aqui apresentar a estação meteorológica, já encomendada á loja REDCOON, e virá talvez na Terça ou quarta feira da próxima semana.
É uma La Crosse Technology WS1600-S-MAC !







Caracteristicas:

- Visualização da hora
- Visulização da hora em formato 12/24 horas
- Visualização do calendário ( dia da semana.data, mês, ano)
- Função de alarme
- Prognóstico do tempo com 3 icones doestado do tempo e indicador das tendências do tempo.
- Visualização da temperatura ao ar livre em º C/º F.
- Viualização da humidade exterior em RH%
- Máximos/Mínimos valores da temperatura e humidade exterior, estes dados são visualizados com a hora e a data de gravação.
- Alarme para indicar Baixos/ Altos registos da temperatura e humidade exterior
- Visualização da Pressão atmosférica Relativa em hPa ou inHg
- Indicador da tendencia da pressão atmosférica durante as 12 horas prévias ( em formato de barra gráfica)
- Pode-se seleccionar o nivel de contraste do ecrã LCD .
- Indicador de pilhas baixas.
- Direcção do vento visualizado em 16 passos
- Visualização da velocidade do vento em km/h, mph ou m/s e Escala Beaufort
- Visualização do frio em º C e ºF
- Máx. valores dos registos da velocidade do vento visualizada com a hora e data do seu registo.
- Alarme para indicar alta velocidade do vento
- Os dados da temperatura/humidade, pressão atmosférica e frio do vento pode ser reajustados manualmente.
- Valor total da chuva visualizada em mm. ou polegadas.
- Alarme para indicar o perigo de tormenta
- Selecção para ligar/apagar o “ Buzzer”
- Armazena até 200 jogos de valores do histograma do estado do tempo gravados em um intervalo de 3 horas
- Trasmissão sem fios por rádio via 868 MHz
- Transmissão até 100 metros ( 330 pés)


----------



## lsalvador (23 Abr 2010 às 15:39)

andres disse:


> Boas...
> Venho aqui apresentar a estação meteorológica, já encomendada á loja REDCOON, e virá talvez na Terça ou quarta feira da próxima semana.
> É uma La Crosse Technology WS1600-S-MAC !
> 
> ...



O RS também já esta encomendado ou em fase de construção? pois como sabes este não vale de nada.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2010 às 18:39)

Mas o RS da estação não é bom?
Então vou ter de construir um


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2010 às 23:17)

andres disse:


> Mas o RS da estação não é bom?
> Então vou ter de construir um



A ser construído tem de ter bastante qualidade, ou corres o risco de ter máximas demasiado elevadas, com a deturpação também dos valores da humidade.

A instalação também terá de ser adequada, atenta a isso.


----------



## Kraliv (23 Abr 2010 às 23:49)

Afinal !!??



andres disse:


> E pronto...Agora *já encomendei *a minha estação meteorológica *á Media Market, foi uma Oregon WMR 80*.
> ...
> Penso que seja melhor que aquelas que tinha mostrado aqui no fórum...





andres disse:


> ...
> Já foi encomendada, acho que fiz uma boa escolha não?
> Se alguem ja tiver esta estação, que me diga como ela é






Agora vens dizer: 



andres disse:


> Boas...
> Venho aqui apresentar a estação meteorológica,* já encomendada á loja REDCOON*, e virá talvez na Terça ou quarta feira da próxima semana.
> *É uma La Crosse Technology WS1600*-S-MAC !
> ...





 



.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Abr 2010 às 09:04)

Kraliv disse:


> Afinal !!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comprou as 2.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2010 às 10:05)

Kraliv disse:


> Afinal !!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL.
Eu segui o conselho do Vince, já que a estação (a outra) está encomendada, eu poderia desistir...E foi isso que fiz.
Agora já abri este tópico, significa de que eu não vou desistir desta


----------



## Kraliv (24 Abr 2010 às 10:33)

andres disse:


> LOL.
> Eu segui o conselho do Vince, já que a estação (a outra) está encomendada, eu poderia desistir...E foi isso que fiz.
> Agora já abri este tópico, significa de que eu não vou desistir desta





NÃO seguiste não!!
O Vince disse-te para desistires da Oregon porque NÂO dava para ligar ao PC.

Tu foste comprar uma que...NÃO dá para ligar ao PC


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2010 às 11:16)

Kraliv disse:


> NÃO seguiste não!!
> O Vince disse-te para desistires da Oregon porque NÂO dava para ligar ao PC.
> 
> Tu foste comprar uma que...NÃO dá para ligar ao PC



Segui o conselho do Vince  em desistir da outra, acabei por seguir o conselho
Mas sim, não comprei uma ligada ao pc, porque não sou dado a cabos e coisas do género...
E pronto...
Já está encomendada


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Abr 2010 às 16:46)

A estação chegou
Em breve irei colocar as fotografias da instalação, em breve irei instala-la.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Abr 2010 às 19:19)

E pronto, estação instalada .
Aqui vão as fotos (O pluviómetro ainda vai ter uma mudança de instalação)


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Abr 2010 às 23:15)

Já sabes que o Daniel Vilão te vai cair em cima, por não teres um RS a proteger o termo-higro...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Abr 2010 às 23:46)

mr. phillip disse:


> Já sabes que o Daniel Vilão te vai cair em cima, por não teres um RS a proteger o termo-higro...





As máximas vão ser escandalosas por essa razão...

Digo isso e digo também que o pluviómetro não deverá oscilar de forma a não ter precipitação falsa, fruto dessas oscilações.

Para além disso, o anemómetro podia estar mais alto, para fazer face aos obstáculos tão próximos que há à volta.

De resto, para uma primeira estação, óptimo, algo que facilmente se vai melhorando.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mai 2010 às 07:20)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> As máximas vão ser escandalosas por essa razão...
> 
> Digo isso e digo também que o pluviómetro não deverá oscilar de forma a não ter precipitação falsa, fruto dessas oscilações.
> 
> ...



Exactamente, eu vou mete-la no telhado, que lá é que ela está bem .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2010 às 10:54)

andres disse:


> Exactamente, eu vou mete-la no telhado, que lá é que ela está bem .



Com um abrigo para o termo-higrómetro, preferencialmente.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mai 2010 às 13:08)

Sim


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Mai 2010 às 20:05)

Comparado com a minha (que infelizmente ainda não está instalada quanto ao termo-higro), apenas posso dizer que obviamente é mais completa, mas os ajustes a efectuar são inevitáveis e de facto a avaliar também pela presença dessas fachadas brancas, não ajuda muito!

Mas no seu conjunto acho que tem pernas para andar...


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mai 2010 às 22:35)

joseoliveira disse:


> Comparado com a minha (que infelizmente ainda não está instalada quanto ao termo-higro), apenas posso dizer que obviamente é mais completa, mas os ajustes a efectuar são inevitáveis e de facto a avaliar também pela presença dessas fachadas brancas, não ajuda muito!
> 
> Mas no seu conjunto acho que tem pernas para andar...



José, tinhas-me dito a marca da tua estação... Mas esqueci-me
Podes voltar a repetir?


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mai 2010 às 14:40)

Ao final desta tarde irei colocar a estação meteorológica no telhado da casa, depois, talvez ainda hoje colocarei as fotos.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mai 2010 às 17:44)

A estação já está no telhado.
Na montagem, ainda tive a sorte de ver nuvens muito bonitas: 







Aqui está a estação montada no telhado:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2010 às 18:55)

Está óptimo, com excepção do aspecto em que não poderás dar registos de temperatura e humidade durante o dia, na situação actual. Quando tiveres o abrigo, ficará óptimo.

Parabéns pela melhoria.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mai 2010 às 19:03)

Daniel...
Eu ainda não percebi porque é que o sensor tem um RS, e dizes que vou ter temperaturas elevadas...
Podes-me explicar por favor?


----------



## Kraliv (2 Mai 2010 às 19:04)

Não sei não se será só os valores da temperatura 

Esse pluviometro vai dar chuva..quando não chover!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2010 às 19:06)

andres disse:


> Daniel...
> Eu ainda não percebi porque é que o sensor tem um RS, e dizes que vou ter temperaturas elevadas...
> Podes-me explicar por favor?



Tal como já disse  tantas vezes, esses sensores não têm protecção contra a radiação solar, quer directa, quer difusa. O resultado são dados de temperatura e humidade inválidos durante o dia, para além de que a humidade e a chuva vão deteriorar rapidamente o sensor.

É obrigatória a utilização de um abrigo, vulgo radiation shield, seja artesanal ou industrial, desde que eficiente, pelas razões que indiquei.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2010 às 19:07)

Kraliv disse:


> Esse pluviometro vai dar chuva..quando não chover!!



É dado adquirido que, tal como já foi enumerado vezes sem conta, os instrumentos fiquem bem fixos para que não haja registos falsos. Por já ser dado adquirido, deixei de fazer referência.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mai 2010 às 19:09)

Kraliv disse:


> Não sei não se será só os valores da temperatura
> 
> Esse pluviometro vai dar chuva..quando não chover!!



Ele quando estava tombado, indicava que estava a chover, mas não estava !!
A estação está bem fixa, ao chão ( não dá para ver nas fotografias) e á parede. 
Tal como disse o Daniel, e muito bem 



> Tal como já disse tantas vezes, esses sensores não têm protecção contra a radiação solar, quer directa, quer difusa. O resultado são dados de temperatura e humidade inválidos durante o dia, para além de que a humidade e a chuva vão deteriorar rapidamente o sensor.
> 
> É obrigatória a utilização de um abrigo, vulgo radiation shield, seja artesanal ou industrial, desde que eficiente, pelas razões que indiquei.



Muito obrigado Daniel, até não arranjar um, irei, de dia, indicar a temperatura do sensor antigo, e de noite desta nova estação


----------



## lsalvador (3 Mai 2010 às 10:09)

O sensor de temperatura com uma saida de chaminé sabe-se sempre quando for acesso o lume ai, pois a chaminé esta negra por dentro, logo vai ter uns picos de temperatura interessantes


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Mai 2010 às 19:29)

lsalvador disse:


> O sensor de temperatura com uma saida de chaminé sabe-se sempre quando for acesso o lume ai, pois a chaminé esta negra por dentro, logo vai ter uns picos de temperatura interessantes



LOL
A chaminé há mais de 4 anos que não é acesa, por isso mesmo está ao pé da chaminé.
Para ter um apoio e, claro, não tem qualquer problema
A casa tem aquecimento central.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Mai 2010 às 19:40)

Reparando bem...
Reparei que as temperaturas de hoje, máximas, têm sido idênticas ás da Estação do *HotSpot*, na Moita.
Temperatura máxima na Moita - 20.8ºC...
Temperatura máxima na Atalaia - 20.7ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2010 às 20:03)

Hoje pode não ter havido diferença significativa uma vez que o vento tem soprado moderado a forte, constantemente, atenuando o efeito da radiação sobre o sensor. Irás verificar que quando o vento soprar fraco/nulo, os valores de temperatura irão disparar.

Falando por mim, que durante uns meses possuí uma WS1600, os valores de temperatura (durante o dia) raramente foram inferiores aos das estações circundantes, e isto já com abrigo caseiro (não RS). Sem qualquer abrigo nem quero pensar no que seria.

Hoje, uso um RS _home-made_, e estou bastante satisfeito. Aconselho-te vivamente a comprares, ou, se quiseres poupar trabalho e dinheiro, à realização de um por ti próprio. Tens aqui um excelente tópico sobre o assunto.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Mai 2010 às 20:09)

Gilmet disse:


> Hoje pode não ter havido diferença significativa uma vez que o vento tem soprado moderado a forte, constantemente, atenuando o efeito da radiação sobre o sensor. Irás verificar que quando o vento soprar fraco/nulo, os valores de temperatura irão disparar.
> 
> Falando por mim, que durante uns meses possuí uma WS1600, os valores de temperatura (durante o dia) raramente foram inferiores aos das estações circundantes, e isto já com abrigo caseiro (não RS). Sem qualquer abrigo nem quero pensar no que seria.
> 
> Hoje, uso um RS _home-made_, e estou bastante satisfeito. Aconselho-te vivamente a comprares, ou, se quiseres poupar trabalho e dinheiro, à realização de um por ti próprio. Tens aqui um excelente tópico sobre o assunto.



Muito obrigado pela resposta, em breve darei noticias.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2010 às 21:01)

Antes de mais, parabéns pela instalação da estação, *andres*! 

Nestes dias de muito vento, aproveita para ver se o mastro se encontra bem fixo.
Se ele abanar, além de o pluviometro poder vir a contar precipitação a mais, ficarás com valores de rajada de vento subestimados.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Mai 2010 às 21:13)

AnDré disse:


> Antes de mais, parabéns pela instalação da estação, *andres*!
> 
> Nestes dias de muito vento, aproveita para ver se o mastro se encontra bem fixo.
> Se ele abanar, além de o pluviometro poder vir a contar precipitação a mais, ficarás com valores de rajada de vento subestimados.



Exactamente, é isso mesmo que estou a ver .
Estes dias de vento até dão jeito para a instalação das estações 
(Para ver se estão fixas)


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Mai 2010 às 21:16)

Pois é Andres, talvez tenhas sido vítima do excesso de entusiasmo quanto à montagem da tua estação porque já tinhas sido alertado para a ineficiência do protector do sensor termo-higro e que este para emitir dados com boa margem de credibilidade teria que ser protegido por um RS!

Quanto ao pluviómetro, poderá ser uma solução à praticamente certa instabilidade do mesmo devido ao vento, aproveitando os tubos escuros em volta da chaminé para que estendas espias ou fios de um material resistente como o aço, desde os mesmos em pelo menos 2 pontos de esforço provocado pelo vento (o ideal seria em 4) até ao topo do mastro onde se encontra o pluviómetro para que as oscilações não se verifiquem.


----------

